# ITS ALIVE!!!



## cesarin (Apr 11, 2006)

seems FA new server is kicking ass
now PHP takes just 1.6 secs average to load up all the parts 


*edit*
started to find the first weird errors
1 out of 10 pages loading, will get "time out"


1 out of every 30 pages, will get a weird construction error ( Ie background missing, weird default text, broken sections, like missing information was proyected by the sql database)


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm... looking forward to having a check, later.
_*dashes off to work, reluctantly*_

thx, ces. ^^


----------



## riceball (Apr 11, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> seems FA new server is kicking ass
> now PHP takes just 1.6 secs average to load up all the parts



Please remember.  The general public likely doesn't know the address to the new machine, nor actively browse it.  ~1.5 seconds parse time on a /light/ load, like it probably is right now, is still a very long time to wait.

I get on average 0.8 - 2.x seconds parse time on the current FA setup while the Americas are heading to school and work in the morning, and thusly not browsing.  But the moment they start getting out, that time slumps to 20sec, and up and over 50sec as the evening bears on.

And that screenshot makes it look like someone forgot to upload all of the CSS files to the server.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> seems FA new server is kicking ass
> now PHP takes just 1.6 secs average to load up all the parts


We're on the new server?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> cesarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking too..


----------



## yak (Apr 11, 2006)

the screenshot: actually no, this is just a case of underloaded site. like the timeout hitting when there is a css file being transfered. i get this all the time. just refresh it and it is gone.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> the screenshot: actually no, this is just a case of underloaded site. like the timeout hitting when there is a css file being transfered. i get this all the time. just refresh it and it is gone.


We've done some more tweaking on the site recently, so the mornings are able to handle the load much, much better. Towards prime time it gets nasty. We are hoping to have it up tonight, but...

When you go to FA and the admin message on the main page says, "Welcome to the Gecko Server! Enjoy our dual Xeons..." you'll all know.


----------



## Laik (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TEE HEE, Can't wait! ^_^


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 11, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> the screenshot: actually no, this is just a case of underloaded site. like the timeout hitting when there is a css file being transfered. i get this all the time. just refresh it and it is gone.


*waves hiya to the techie yak*


----------



## yak (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> When you go to FA and the admin message on the main page says, "Welcome to the Gecko Server! Enjoy our dual Xeons..." you'll all know.


oh, i wanted to say this for quite some time now, but always forgot. 
uhmm, i think that the news on the main page are seriuosly underused. instead of updating them you always change the administrator notice thingy - so it kind of replaces the news entirelly. 
i mean, ok - it is nice to know that the hardware has been upgraded - but only once. i really would get no visual pleasure in seeing it everywhere i go. 



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *waves hiya to the techie yak*


huh? wat? you can see me? *hides where it is dark enouth not to see your own bare hands*.....
... /damn/.... *sound of the rusty cogs turning*....
zomg! thaaank youuuuu. no jokes - i may finally have an idea for my forsona now.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> oh, i wanted to say this for quite some time now, but always forgot. uhmm, i think that the news on the main page are seriuosly underused. instead of updating them you always change the administrator notice thingy - so it kind of replaces the news entirelly.


This is because the news posting ability for admins on the main page is not working correctly since the last upgrade.


----------



## yak (Apr 11, 2006)

awww.....
do it manually then? i mean copy-paste the table and change the text.
but seriuosly, this has been for quite some time now... been known and aknowledged... and not fixed.... 
and like today i accidentaly got into the 'older' parts of the forum and found a topic dated Jul26 2005 cocearning double posting issues. it has been almost a year already. this is not seriuos.


----------



## cesarin (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
I tought you had moved the server yesterday preety late, I seen a ridicoulous ammount of "time outs" and "too many connections"
then it started to work almost flawless ( exccept the timing out randomly and underloaded pages ) that made me wonder lol.


----------



## Suule (Apr 11, 2006)

You know... that kind of error usually pops up when the page isn't fully loaded - the connection breaks in the middle of the data transfer.


----------



## TORA (Apr 11, 2006)

I was getting the 404 errors earlier this morning, even though FA was fully up. Silly piece of crap. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> I was getting the 404 errors earlier this morning, even though FA was fully up. Silly piece of crap. :mrgreen:


Ping statistics for 8.7.49.240:
    Packets: Sent = 142, Received = 129, Lost = 13 (9% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 18ms, Maximum =  147ms, Average =  53ms

The pings are rather sporadic and slower than normal from my end.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.< That is just ugh?

I mean we got so many "messages from the admins" it gets silly. I don't think FA was meant to be the online version of DVD easter eggs.  Not that the "eggs" are areally desirable to begin wtih.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I mean we got so many "messages from the admins" it gets silly. I don't think FA was meant to be the online version of DVD easter eggs.  Not that the "eggs" are areally desirable to begin wtih.


Just wait. We plan on offering even more easter eggs in the future...

But yes, I agree. We're going to try to get it fixed.


----------



## shep (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow!  FA is running great for me today!  Too bad I haven't finished any new art to post.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Apr 13, 2006)

FA is running buttloads faster now...whenever I am able to connect, that is. I keep getting periodic "Connection timed out" errors while browsing FA (like one out of every three pages causes this).


----------



## cpctail (Apr 13, 2006)

I must say. I am DIGGING this speed!  This is probably the best the site has ran!


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

FA is a beautiful thing now. The new server seems to be working great. Kudos, guys. You have done well. Now go forth, and spread the good word. And smut. Mmmmkay?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> FA is a beautiful thing now. The new server seems to be working great. Kudos, guys. You have done well. Now go forth, and spread the good word. And smut. Mmmmkay?



Would you believe that it's not on the new server yet?  Crypto indexed the site so the queries were more efficient.  This is all just because of coding changes and good organization. =3


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? Well, stilll...good job, I guess. Does this mean that when it's on the new server, it will solve all my problems in life and bring about global peace?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure, free ice cream too.  We'll never have a reason to leave our computers.


----------



## Almafeta (Apr 13, 2006)

I just hope moving things to the new server doesn't open yet another can of worms...


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 14, 2006)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> I just hope moving things to the new server doesn't open yet another can of worms...


It won't.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Almafeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*nod nods*_

Can of guavas, perhaps. Can of worms, no, certainly not.


Will go better with that free ice cream, too...


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 14, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If its a can of refried beans then, yeah, now we're talking. You can slather my entire body in that shit, I love it soooo damn much.

Mmmm, pastey beans...


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 14, 2006)

_*sniff sniffs...* Someone's been reading myyyyy page???_ :lol:


(heh, heh. You can keep those, 'yena! )


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm....  Sounds good.  Refried beans are the sex.


----------



## UndyingSong (Apr 15, 2006)

"All your pr0n are belong to us."

Can this part be removed?

Now, I'll intercept and explain - I do not find it ("it" being the sentence in question) offensive, but / and I cannot just stop looking at it, because its just right _there_ and all.

I, for example, do not draw a lot of "pr0n" and even less of it makes it to my FA gallery. I just don't think its very good form to lump all of the artists here as porn artists, which is the feeling I get whenever I see that.

Erotic art is all good and dandy, and it may even comprise the majority of the artwork found on FA (I don't go counting and such as that - "View Mature Artwork" is generally set to 'No' for me, simply because I don't feel like looking at it sometimes), but I doubt that _every_ artist here wants to be seen that way. Just saying.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grave (Apr 15, 2006)

UndyingSong said:
			
		

> "All your pr0n are belong to us."
> 
> Can this part be removed?
> 
> ...



Its just a little joke, sheesh


----------



## yak (Apr 15, 2006)

i second the request. 
joke or not, it is not all that esthetical. someone else might/already is offended by alining them with pr0n. besides, jokes grow a beard. this one lived long enough to grow one already.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, that grates a bit here, too.

I think the 'yena was just feeling somewhat exuberant that we finally have a system that isn't dead-on-its-feet most of the day.
(And only just in time, IMHO, given that 3 month+ timeframe to resolve some of the issues).


----------



## UndyingSong (Apr 15, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Its just a little joke, sheesh



Again, was just sayin' - I'm not particularly offended by it, and was amused the first time I saw it. But, I visit the site on a regular basis, and, well ...

Yak and Uncia expounded well enough for me. : )


----------

